# hubs...



## mr-marty-martin (9 Aug 2009)

looking for some campag hubs...nything cosnidered

and also if anyones got any hope ti glde's

cheers


----------



## bagpuss (10 Aug 2009)

What year ie vintage or modern.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (11 Aug 2009)

the modener the better...

just been looking at muche hubs and they look realy nice, might get apar o them if nothing shows up...


----------



## bagpuss (11 Aug 2009)

Fixed or Cassette / 8,9,10 speed?


----------



## mr-marty-martin (12 Aug 2009)

10 speed


----------

